# Are these bird perches okay for rats?



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm getting two male rats in November and am making a supplies list now to pass the time. I'm looking for climbing material, they're cage will be big enough for 4 rats and has three shelves but I still want some types of climbing perches, I have 3 hammocks on the list, a lava ledge, a bird ladder and the two bird perches I'm not totally certain about. 

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147408

[URL="http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147444"]http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11147444

Ca[/URL]n I use those two bird perches in their cage?


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Whoops, maybe I should have put this in the Home section... Sorry....


----------



## echoskybound (Apr 24, 2012)

Sometimes these perches have metal posts in them that may not be safe, they SHOULD be making bird perches with stainless steel but cheap pet store bird perches can be questionable. See if you can find out what metals they're made with. Birds are fragile, so if it's safe for a bird, hopefully it's safe for rats.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I wouldn't go for either of them.

The first one has a lot of artificial flavors and colors, and the second one is made with alfalfa, which rats cannot digest properly. Also, these "edible" branches WILL be urinated on and would be very difficult, if not impossible, to keep clean and healthy.

A lot of stuff made for birds is just fine for rats, but I would definitely pass on these. Just go for the simple wooden perches and ladders for climbing.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you guys very much, I removed them both. Is the lava ledge okay to have?


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I recommend the Lava Ledge (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4191235). Its found with the chinchilla stuff usually. My rats LOVE them! Its helps wear down their nails and teeth and are easy to clean (just remove and soak). Plus they are wider so rats can climb on them easier. 

As far as the perches you asked about, I personally see nothing wrong with them. I used to have the first one and about the only problem was my rats never really used them- I think its because I didn't get the widest one available because it was just too big. I think it was too narrow for them to climb on. 

The second one is made with Ecotrition™ SNAK SHAK™ which is the same thing that the Snak Shacks are made out of which I have one now and my boys LOVE it. (http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753529) but I think you will run into the same problem I had with the Tooty Fruity branch. I would hate to see you buy them and it be a waste because the rats don't use them for anything more than to chew on and for that, there are better options, like the Lava Ledge.


----------

